# how true



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

who can relate to this?


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

Oh hell yes.....I almost committed myself to making/building a darkroom for my own film developing. It was a tad pricey back in the day so it never happened.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hehehehehe.... Yep, there's still 6 awesome pics per shoot, but the price-drop for those 6 is even more awesome :grin:

I did have a B&W dark-room during the 90's, mostly 2nd-hand gear but it still got the job done. 1 of the best tools I ever got was my own film-winder, I could buy a 400' roll of film stock and wind my own canisters, that saved a small fortune in itself :lol: - Even after years of developing and and printing, I was still awe-struck at seeing an image magically appear on a sheet of white paper :grin:

Happy days.... :grin:


----------



## Wizmo (Apr 3, 2011)

*This was the turning point for me from amateur to 'professional' photographer. Digital made it so much more economical and far less challenging to produce the results I wanted.

When I got married (for the 2nd time) in the 80's, it took 8 weeks to get the proofs back (at $400!). That was all I ever got, the proof book!!

Today, I can shoot 3 weddings in one day and present the finished product the same or following day to the clients. Since I am shooting primarily 'destination weddings' this rate of production is common.


*


----------

